# Pasteurizing question



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

When I pasteurize using a double boiler, I have to stir constantly to prevent a skin from forming on top. Is this the case with using commercial pasteurizers?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Commercial pasteurizers have electric agitators, not for the skin developing but to keep the temperature even throughout the milk.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I have one of the 2 Gallon pasteurizers, and I never have a skin on top. Now if I boil milk to make vla, my Dutch desert, I do get a skin on top, so I'm wondering if maybe your milk temp gets too high?


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

I keep a floating cheese thermometer in there and watch carefully untill it gets 165, and then take it out of the double boiler. Even while it is cooling, I have to keep stiring it to prevent a skin from forming. Once it gets under a 100 degrees its is fine.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Turn off the heat and keep your milk covered for the 30 min after reaching 165. It should not form a skin during that time and the temp should hold well. It is the cool air meeting the warm milk that creates the skin. Once the 30 min is over place the milk in a cold water bath to chill to either culturing temp or bottling for further chilling.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Jennifer.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

You heat the milk to *145 degrees *and hold for 30 minutes.

If you heat it to 165, it's only 15 seconds.

http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/how-to-pasteurize-milk/


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Heating to 145 is fine but you will not be ale to hold it there which is why my inspector has me heat the product to 165 to make sure my airspace temp gets to at least 150 and hold it. I turn off the heat and let it coast so at the end of the half hour the milk has lost ten degrees but the airspace has not dropped below 150


----------

